# Pegasus Nautilus with lighting



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I finished up this one at the end of May and took it to Wonderfest where it received a 3rd place. I used the Voodoo FX lighting set and then built the base so I could integrate the battery and a switch into the display model. I used the Paragrafix PE set but am not sure I would recommend it but only from the perspective that you basically can not see much at all of the parts. I actually added a helm and some more parts to the salon but the helm is not visible at all through the windows, even though it is lit, and the salon parts don't really show either. I used Alclad paints for the primary color as well as the shading and did a bit of detailing by hand. It is really a very nicely produced kit and I recommend it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet. And a nice copper/bronze finish.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That is really nice. What Alclad shade did you use? I want to get this kit just for the squid base (will ditch the sub) to use with a resin Disney sub.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> That is really nice. What Alclad shade did you use? I want to get this kit just for the squid base (will ditch the sub) to use with a resin Disney sub.


I used polished brass over the entire sub and then went down the panel lines with a light coat of jet exhaust. I then did a mist of polished brass on it all after and a little heavier where I might have overdone the jet exhaust.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great job! Very nice!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful build!

Love the finish and the classy display base. Well done!


----------

